
Lunch with Alan Kay - walterbell
https://futureofcoding.org/notes/alan-kay-lunch.html
======
4thaccount
Does anyone know Alan well enough to answer the question "will he ever publish
a magnum opus designed to explain the distillent of what he's learned"?

That might be worth reading if he can make it explainable to mere mortals. I
know he has some videos and articles, but I'd like something to spend the next
few years slogging through to get a better understanding of why he thinks
everything is a turd. I fully understand the issue of our current operating
systems, programming languages, and tools being a steaming pile of garbage,
but I don't think that is what he's really referring too. He thinks we should
be seeing much further than that. I can't disagree, but there is a lot I don't
fully comprehend.

